# Quick remedies to cover smell?



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

Even though I've improved my FBO and leaky gas by improving my diet, as well as taking Nortriptylene to calm the nerves in my gut, I still have malodor from my slight mucosal prolapse and annoying tiny bubbles that escape me. Unfortunately I'm busy and will be in close proximity to other persons.. (Car rides, dinners, flight instruction)

Is there anything that will cover the odor? I have those carbon filtered undies but they don't work.. Will perhaps Vaseline down there help with creating a better seal? Anything you guys gals might recommend that I try?

Thanks, KOF


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I use enemas every morning to clean my anus/rectum..this makes me feel like im' cleaning it out' so it doesn't make me so self conscience because in addition to other things im doing all I can to control the smell..this may work for you also

People claim charcoal tablets work,i have never tried them though


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

I wish enemas worked for me. I get extremely bloated for a day or 2. Don't know why.

I was hoping there was a pair of airtight non-breathing boxer briefs for temporary use... Outside of ordering from an adult store..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you take pepto bismol? It can be too constipating for some, but it does absorb the sulfurous compounds that make gas smell. You would probably have to take it ahead of time, not just moments before the event. You want it in the colon when you want the odor controlled.


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

I can take pepto, and it won't be too constipating, since my condition is ibs-d. Ive tried it with little results in the past but that was before I got on therapy and nortriptyline. I'll give it a try again. Thanks.


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

The pepto doesn't seem to work... It helps hold off any urges or rumbles, or anything that would produce gas, but my problem isn't just gas, I just smell like as if my colon were just plain exposed.


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok. This is really frustrating.. As I meet new people, I also learn about the ways they might react to my FBO smell. Some are blatantly honest and some "roll" with it. LOL.. I feel giddy with despair. Gotta appreciate the blatantly honest ones eh? Theyre the ones that non-chalantly make the fart sound with their lips, as a way to let me know. Over the years, I thought Ive improved over the course of diet, exercise and Pamelor HCL, but I'm *still* getting those involuntary nervous tics that feels like pressure, almost like the same muscular contractions when you have a bowel movement. And it usually comes with a mild "sting" of cold air, in the anal area. *It's all very subtle*, but I've learned that when this happens, I can expect for my "honest" coworkers to make gestures. I can't smell it, so I have to really "feel" what's happening when. I would goto the restroom and see if I need to make a BM, but nothing happens, or perhaps I'll let go of a little gas. Wet wipe(which appears to be clean, ofcourse), and go back into the office. Few mins later, it happens again. I just don't have control over this. Theyre super subtle, and apparently I stink enough to be noticeable when this happens.

I'm looking into reaching out to a colorectal dr. but I'm really losing hope. For the short term until I can find diagnosis, I'm even looking into protective undies or even "latex boxers" (geez) as a way to cover up odor. I think deodorizing your gut will only work so far because, maybe, if your "physiology" down there is distorted and exposed in someway, theres just no way to hide the smell. I don't believe you can prevent a** smelling like a**.

Does this sound like anything familiar to anyone? There's got to be some clever tricks to cover this up. I'm not ready to fall back into a deep agoraphobic depression.

h e l p


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry for bothering you, but could you please answer these small questions thus it will be clearer to help you







:

What is you symtoms? do you also feel hot in your anus or somewhere? did you ever have slight fever, haemorrhoids, inflammation etc

When and how did you get it start? do you remember what unusual things happened at that time?

which medicines/remedies you tried that make it better or worse?


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

Maria:

no problem.. first off, I don't have fever. Hemorrhoids, Ive gotten once only. Inflammation, well... yes but read on.

It all started out with abnormal, noisy and constant bloating that became uncomfortable. It led to "uncontrollable, small emissions of gas. They were very random and came without warning. It's VERY embarrasing, considering I work in close quarters with others. Then came irregular bowel movements. While I don't particularly have bad constipation, I always have the feeling of incomplete evacuation. My stools are very loose, oily and unformed. I'm worried that I've been straining alot over the course of the last few years as a result of wanting to evacuate as much as I can. Well, I think my IBS condition is getting better but I believe I may have damage/dysfunction in my perineal area as a result now.. I think possibly the main cause of my foul odor is due to the anal area being somewhat pushed out more than normal, and not having the normal inwards and upwards "seal" it once had... My biggest worry is that it's perhaps an early to intermediate form of prolapse. I often get a warm feeling down there and feel the need to goto the bathroom and clean myself often, which is no good either because sitting on the toilet often is no good.

Ive been seeing a GI who's helped me calm my over sensitive gut by diet modification, the help of anti-depressants, and lifestyle change. It's helped somewhat, but hasn't fixed it completely. I think the years that the above has been happening to me may have caused damage to my colon/perineal area and I'm interested in seeing a colorectal dr to get a diagnosis.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Thus, in the past, you had Hemorrhoid and IBS. Maybe, you have had constipate or diarrhea? The hemorrhoid was cured by itself or did you solve it with minor surgery? Have you ever use a course of antibiotic to treat something?

By the way, have you heard of Metamucil (I mean the sugar free one). I read it helped lot of LGs. However, I dont know if it does or not cause in Vietnam, I cannot get the sugar free one. Hmm, if you ready to try.. then


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

Metamucil is common, and I've been doing fiber therapy for a few years. It helps, but not all works the same. Psyllium husk, the main component of Metamucil, causes worse bloating and seems to make my symptoms worse in the process of the higher fiber intake. Citrucel uses methyl cellulose, which is more of a soluble fiber. This works very well for me, but it tends to cause smellier stool. So while fiber therapy help alot, they tend to not be perfect.

I've had this condition for years, so alot of the beginning and intermediate steps have already been tried.

This web forum does not discuss problems concerning colorectal problems that can arise from years of ibs.. I'm slowly realizing curing IBS is only half the battle and I might have to deal with surgery too.


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

And until I can figure out the source of the smelliness, ill have to figure out a way to at least cover up the smell. Change in career, being a shut in, getting all depressed and down are not options for me at all.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

there was a guy who cured by doing spontaneous enemas with garlic + 5 drops of Tea tree oil (at least 4 times per day in a month). I tried the enema, and it is good. but not really effective.

if you believe something is wrong with rectum and anal area. at least you must know where it is. and you can apply your medicine ON it. I mean by anus. The same as vaginal infection, they usually apply treat in the vaginal area. this is more effective than drink medicine. and it does not too harmful for you liver too. Somehow, its topical.

I asked for your case carefully because of some commons I saw. Most of us have been through s.t such as a lot of antibiotic or bad food or stress. and then later was some wound (maybe because of surgeon, constipate, diarrhea, hemorrhoid or accidents). Maybe, LGs have 2 conditions, Candida & wound. I checked on the other forums, many of LGs started like this. Hmm, anyway, I dont know if it is Candida or not. but it seem that, 2 weeks with the right treatment, and it gone.


----------



## simon_says84 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have leaky gas since a very long time. I tried a lot of diets, and i tried also the metamucil (which worked a little bit for me), but at the end the best solution I found was to wear deodorizing underwear to cover the smell. I am still trying other ways to reduce my leaky gas, but at least I have the underwear as a backup.

Keep_on_fighting, I never heard about Citrucel, does it work ?


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

simon_says84 said:


> I have leaky gas since a very long time. I tried a lot of diets, and i tried also the metamucil (which worked a little bit for me), but at the end the best solution I found was to wear deodorizing underwear to cover the smell. I am still trying other ways to reduce my leaky gas, but at least I have the underwear as a backup.
> 
> Keep_on_fighting, I never heard about Citrucel, does it work ?


Citrucel works for me because it gives my bowels momentum to try and be regular, brief, and more complete evac without giving me alot of gas. Metamucil uses psyllium, and that makes me get bloated.


----------

